# [SOLVED] TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection



## concept66 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi

I have broadband with Talk Talk and they have supplied a Huawei HG523a router. I would like to connect my TP LINK TL-MR3420 via network cable to the Huawei router and then use my TP Link router for my internet connection.

I've followed the "Quick Setup" for the TP Link router but not joy. The router address of my Huawei router is set to 192.168.1.1

I read that the two routers can't be on the same IP address, so I've changed the IP address of the TP Link router to 192.168.254

However, I still can't get the internet to work through the TP Link router... can anyone recommend what to try?!?

Many thanks in advance

Adam


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*








and welcome to the Forum

You have a little more work to do . . See this for how to use two routers:

http:// Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## concept66 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*

Hi Rich

Thanks for your reply. I've disabled the DHCP server and double checked the network SSID and password but still no joy...

Any other thoughts on what to try??!

Many thanks

Adam


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*

Go back thru that tutorial carefully and redo each step . . it has worked for hundreds of folks.


----------



## concept66 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*

Hi

My network cable comes out of my talk talk router into a port marked "WAN" on my tp link router... Is this correct or should it be in one of the other ports labelled 1 to 4?

Many thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*

It should go to one of the LAN ports


----------



## concept66 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*

Many thanks Rich. I changed the IP address of my TP Link router to 192.168.2.1 and it all now works!
Thanks for your help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: TP LINK TL-MR3420 - not internet via WAN Connection*

Great! ! thanks for posting back


----------

